# If the race of one of your beloved character's was changed would you still watch/read it?



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

In the recent event of J.K. Rowling making Hermione as a black character, I would like to read what are the opinions of people here if your favourite character of X franchise was changed to a different race/skin colour?

As my username indicates "Saiyan" I'm a long time _Dragon Ball_ fan so if Toei Animation, Shueisha or Akira Toriyama had decided to unexpectedly turn Son Goku to a westerner/white or black character I would respectfully quit watching because at that point it just wouldn't be the character I grew up with. I'd also want to add another aspect, when Toei Animation stops having Masako Nozawa voicing the Son family I might stop watch it altogether (she too is what makes Son Goku and the Son family so great). Simply put, don't change what's already established!

A great example is from the _Fantastic Four_ where Johnny Storm was changed from a white personage to a black one and to some people this was seen as good and diversity but to the fans of the franchise who were accustomed to Johnny Storm being white they didn't take this well. And it's not racist to bring it up but rather how one loved the character that was changed for the PC crowd. Let's not forget Jimmy Olsen too was changed from black to white but instead of modifying the race of a long time character they could bring in new ones, though they don't.

P.S. And like the saying goes; _If it ain't broke, don't fix it_!


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't have a problem with it at all, but the reason Rowling gave was _utter bullshit._
She signed off on the book covers (multiple of which have the character as Caucasian) and she signed off on the character who played Hermoine in the movies.
Plus, despite Rowling saying otherwise, in the books she is described as _visibly blushing_ at one point. While African Americans do undergo the same physical effects that cause blushing, it's not visible, skin wise. So...

If you're gonna make your character black, _don't act like you have to make an excuse for it_. Just say "Yeah, she's black in the play. That was my choice."


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

Muffins said:


> I don't have a problem with it at all, but the reason Rowling gave was _utter bullshit._
> She signed off on the book covers (multiple of which have the character as Caucasian) and she signed off on the character who played Hermoine in the movies.
> Plus, despite Rowling saying otherwise, in the books she is described as _visibly blushing_ at one point. While African Americans do undergo the same physical effects that cause blushing, it's not visible, skin wise. So...
> 
> If you're gonna make your character black, _don't act like you have to make an excuse for it_. Just say "Yeah, she's black in the play. That was my choice."


So much Political Correctness in your comment, ugh. First off she is not "African American" Noma was born in Swaziland and is an English actress and second, Caucasians are from the Caucasus region which is in the middle of borders of Europe and Asia. Though to be honest, it's not your fault for this PCing since you were taught to think like this but again, one has the ability to think for themselves albeit they may not choose to.

On the books Hermione is referred as white and her design is white just like Harry's so J.K. Rowling could have been honest rather than saying "not specified" which isn't true.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

Ugh yourself. 

Focus on the content of the comment or don't talk to me at all.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Ugh yourself.
> 
> Focus on the content of the comment or don't talk to me at all.


Just went to prove my point on you and J.K. Rowling.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

No, you didn't prove anything at all.
Well, I take that back. You proved that _you didn't actually read my comment _and apparently _have no comprehension skills_, given that I severely excoriated Rowling for saying the character wasn't described as white in the books.
Time to put you on the ignore list.

Annnd done. You are now blocked, and it feels so nice.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

No, you said that you were fine with it but her reasoning was poorly put together. You're fine with it, that's up to you.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow, this burst into flames quickly.

This is like the Linkle and Link arguments.  As long as they give a reason for the change in story or it is a separate story/adaptation altogether,  I don't care about the changes as long as it is good.

Random changes in story without explanation would bother me,  but it depends in what mood I'm in and how much I like the show to keep watching.
Don't really remember changes like that without reincarnation, reboots/remakes, "passing on the torch",etc tho.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Wow, this burst into flames quickly.
> 
> This is like the Linkle and Link arguments.  As long as they give a reason for the change in story or it is a separate story/adaption altogether,  I don't care about the changes as long as it is good.
> 
> ...



Nicely stated!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2015)

There's more to a character than the color of their skin. If their personality was changed along with the color of their skin, then it might be too big of a change and might prompt me to quit watching, but that's another matter entirely.

Sure, it would take some getting used to the main character of a series suddenly being black instead of white, or vice versa, just like it would if they got a new actor to take over the lead role in a series. I'd get used to it, as long as the new actor does an equally good job at portraying the character. That's what matters the most.


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 23, 2015)

It would feel awkward, that's for sure. Never happened for me.

It depends I suggest. If I like the character it is harder to get used to.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> There's more to a character than the color of their skin. If their personality was changed along with the color of their skin, then it might be too big of a change and might prompt me to quit watching, but that's another matter entirely.
> 
> Sure, it would take some getting used to the main character of a series suddenly being black instead of white, or vice versa, just like it would if they got a new actor to take over the lead role in a series. I'd get used to it, as long as the new actor does an equally good job at portraying the character. That's what matters the most.


Not the fans but casuals who are just in to watch it.

One of the many problems of _Dragon Ball Evolution_'s was that Goku was white and while Goku's an alien, he's produced by the Japanese comic writer Akira Toriyama so it made no sense whatsoever and fans did not like it at all.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 23, 2015)

rowling didn't make hermione black. rowling said that hermione's skin color has been left ambiguous. nothing ambiguous about it IMO, she's been called tanned when she got a tan, she's been called white faced, she's blond, and her race was never specified, unlike every other person in the books who wasn't white. race unspecified = white in HP really.

this is just rowling spouting nonsense on twitter like she's spouted nonsense in interviews in the past (and on twitter before too). voldemort fetus form anyone? (another bit of nonsense she said in an interview)

she needs to learn to leave well enough alone. you can't please everyone nor should you try.

as for your question of course i'd be annoyed. i like continuity in my shows/books/movies. just changing a characters race for no reason is shite. i'd stop watching/reading if the story turned to shit as well. but i'd be very annoyed about it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> It would feel awkward, that's for sure. Never happened for me.
> 
> It depends I suggest. If I like the character it is harder to get used to.


Surely if Hollywood decided to make a movie about Malcolm X (it would still consist as a _character_ role) played by Tom Hardy no one would complain.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 23, 2015)

You make "appealing to the PC crowd" sound like a bad thing

there's a reason people want it. and that reason is underrepresentation. i'm all for a black hermione and while its dumb to praise rowling for it (she didn't really do much apart from say "yeah wow thats cool" and lie about making hermione's race ambiguous throughout the books [she didn't really..]) i agree with her current support for the concept. i think its great

also, @Muffins use of the word 'Caucasian' is correct. "Caucasians are from the Caucasus region which is in the middle of borders of Europe and Asia" yeah OK but you do realise that the term encompasses white people as a whole since while they have migrated to colonised many lands, that's where they originated and is therefore correct to describe them ethnically

stop being overly nitpicky and pedantic about any flaw you can find (even incorrectly so) in the name of True and Correct Politics™ so as to bash who you perceive to be one of the damned "Social Justice Warriors" (does anyone even self-identify as that anymore?)

I think that even if a person sees no need for a race change, if they actually have a problem with it as opposed to just being neutral then there's no discernible reason apart from racism


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2015)

OP, you're quite clearly someone on the far right on the political spectrum. Or as Amos Oz would say: a fanatic. I can see this topic derailing quite quickly.

To the question at hand though: If Hermione would turn black (or asian, or latino, or...) in the movies, I would dislike it. Just for the lack of continuation. Like Crabbe in the movies, he was replaced by a black actor. Those things bother me.

This, on the other hand, is a play. It won't be the same actors at all, and has nothing to do with the movies, so that's fine.
The same goes for any adaptation that isn't directly related. 

Great Teacher Onizuka, in the manga and anime he has bleached hair. In the drama and movies, he's black haired. I don't mind at all.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 23, 2015)

Issac said:


> Like Crabbe in the movies, he was replaced by a black actor. Those things bother me.



OK but they were gonna replace the actor anyway, shouldn't that in itself bother you more than the fact that the new one's black?



dimmidice said:


> i like continuity in my shows/books/movies. just changing a characters race for no reason is shite. i'd stop watching/reading if the story turned to shit as well. but i'd be very annoyed about it.



the movies and Cursed Child are completely separate universes anyway, theres no reason to be this upset


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> OK but they were gonna replace the actor anyway, shouldn't that in itself bother you more than the fact that the new one's black?
> 
> 
> 
> the movies and Cursed Child are completely separate universes anyway, theres no reason to be this upset


i'm not upset? i couldn't give a rats ass about the theatre play at all.
i was saying how i'd feel if a character i liked in a show or book was suddenly turned into another race (or another anything really)
characters are alive in a manner of speaking. you get to know the character, if they suddenly change it for no reason that ruins immersion and diminishes the character and the entire book/show as a result.

as for crabbe being replaced of course that annoys people. but it's less bad if you pick a new actor that resembles the old one. if i take your apple and hand you back another apple you're less likely to be annoyed than if i gave you a pear.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 23, 2015)

Issac said:


> OP, you're quite clearly someone on the far right on the political spectrum. Or as Amos Oz would say: a fanatic. I can see this topic derailing quite quickly.



Not really. I just hate Political Correctness.



Issac said:


> To the question at hand though: If Hermione would turn black (or asian, or latino, or...) in the movies, I would dislike it. Just for the lack of continuation. Like Crabbe in the movies, he was replaced by a black actor. Those things bother me.



What about Blade being played by a white actor, wouldn't that bother you too?

Hollywood is making a movie about Ghost in the Shell with Scarlett Johansson and it shouldn't. GitS is a Japanese franchise so if anything, Motoko should be played by a Japanese actress or at least an Asian actress not a white or black actress.



Issac said:


> This, on the other hand, is a play. It won't be the same actors at all, and has nothing to do with the movies, so that's fine.
> The same goes for any adaptation that isn't directly related



On the books Hermione is white and on the movies she's played by Emma Watson so making Hermione black out of thin air just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> OK but they were gonna replace the actor anyway, shouldn't that in itself bother you more than the fact that the new one's black?


Not really, if they'd use a similar looking actor. I mean, people grow, and change apperance, which could justify a different actor (that still looks somewhat the same). No one changes skin color when they grow up though (except Michael Jackson) 

I could just as well say that I don't like that Crabbe went from chubby to tall and slender, since he's described like this:
"Crabbe is large and very fat, with a thick neck. He has gorilla-like arms and a flat nose, and wears a pudding bowl-style haircut. He is very mean and very stupid, which makes him little more than a "follower" of Malfoy. However, in spite of his overweight, fat physique, he is an avid runner."

Now to have him slender, black, short, hairy, or whatever in an adaptation wouldn't bother me - but when the actor is changed midway, then it bothers me a little.

Dumbledore's actor change was alright since the actor died, and was replaced with a somewhat similar actor.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

> "if i take your apple and hand you back another apple you're less likely to be annoyed than if i gave you a pear."



It all depends. Is the pear a good pear? Is the apple one of those tasty Fuji apples, or is it a week old crab apple with a mushy spot? Maybe the person wanted a pear but had previously had to settle for an apple. So many questions!


----------



## Issac (Dec 23, 2015)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not really. I just hate Political Correctness.
> What about Blade being played by a white actor, wouldn't that bother you too?
> Hollywood is making a movie about Ghost in the Shell with Scarlett Johansson and it shouldn't. GitS is a Japanese franchise so if anything, Motoko should be played by a Japanese actress or at least an Asian actress not a white or black actress.
> On the books Hermione is white and on the movies she's played by Emma Watson so making Hermione black out of thin air just doesn't make sense.


I too think political correctness goes too far sometimes. But I certainly don't hate it. 
Blade being played by a white actor would bother me, if it's marketed as "Blade 4" or which ever number they're on now. If it's a remake (or a stage play) I wouldn't mind.

A Hollywood movie adaptation of GitS is a Hollywood adaptation, there's no reason Scarlett Johansson can't play Motoko. If they'd make a Bollywood adaptation I'd assume all of them to be indian. An adaptation is an adaptation, and you make your version of the base script. None of the actors in GitS should be white then, I assume, since it's a japanese manga and anime to begin with. 

And you have to differentiate between a stage play, the movies, and the books. There's a lot that's different in the movies compared to the books, and there will be a lot of differences in the stage play.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 23, 2015)

Muffins said:


> It all depends. Is the pear a good pear? Is the apple one of those tasty Fuji apples, or is it a week old crab apple with a mushy spot? Maybe the person wanted a pear but had previously had to settle for an apple. So many questions!


it doesn't depend at all. you had an apple, you were expecting an apple to be there when you got back. you weren't expecting a pear.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 23, 2015)

dimmidice said:


> it doesn't depend at all. you had an apple, you were expecting an apple to be there when you got back. you weren't expecting a pear.



Maybe you were. I always expect pears.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2015)

Well, if Jeff Andonuts was given a significantly darker skin colour, that would look kinda strange, to say the least.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2015)

Whine whine whine.

There's no such thing as African-something Asian-something American-something or European-something.
There's no caucasian/black/hispanic/asian.

There's just people.
People in all different kinds of colours n appearance.

You're all racist!


OT:
I honestly can't be bothered.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 23, 2015)

Actually, I'm reminded about the Hulk actor change from the supposedly still canon movie to Avengers and Avengers are still few of my favorite movies.


----------



## dimmidice (Dec 23, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Maybe you were. I always expect pears.


you expect pears when you know you packed an apple? weirdo.



KingVamp said:


> Actually, I'm reminded about the Hulk actor change from the supposedly still canon movie to Avengers and Avengers are still few of my favorite movies.


there's no real link between the hulk movies and avengers so meh. of all the marvel cinematic universe movies that one is the least connected


----------



## Drak0rex (Dec 23, 2015)

White Nick Fury > Black Nick Fury


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

Ha, its like the topic I saw over at GameFAQs complaining that there are no black people in the Witcher 3.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> So much Political Correctness in your comment, ugh. First off she is not "African American" Noma was born in Swaziland and is an English actress and second, Caucasians are from the Caucasus region which is in the middle of borders of Europe and Asia. Though to be honest, it's not your fault for this PCing since you were taught to think like this but again, one has the ability to think for themselves albeit they may not choose to.
> 
> On the books Hermione is referred as white and her design is white just like Harry's so J.K. Rowling could have been honest rather than saying "not specified" which isn't true.


Owned lol


----------



## cearp (Jan 12, 2016)

two words.

black. goku.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't care about it, really.

Why would one care about such details?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

The HP example in the OP isn't really relevant IMO. Two separate entities based on the same work. Now if the official movie series had changed performers, it would be something to complain about.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Like if in the next EON Productions James Bond movie, the actor was a black American instead of the Englishman the entire world is accustomed to, it would be cause for some outrage.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 12, 2016)

Well sudden big changes never are good  things :/ this is why I'm a big critic of wester version off pokemon ...
The place looks like japan, have a temple in japanese style, everbody know this come from japan > everyone with western names ... nice (y)
(but this nobody cares about lol)



Muffins said:


> I don't have a problem with it at all, but the reason Rowling gave was _utter bullshit._


I agree you... if hermione had to be different from the expected ( 90' England context ...) she would be described, Like Cho was because was asian ...
Come on if the HP context they say on the castle hall have an mounter armor, what you expect to be? and medieval metalic like these from scooby-doo old houses or a samurai's?? xp this is not racism, is region context... If have changes but not drastic it gonna be acceptable....


----------



## Kayot (Jan 12, 2016)

Know your Tropes!

Race Life: When an established white character is changed to another race.
White Wash: When a character of another race is changed to white.

Basically this is only an issue in predominantly white place. The same places were political correctness runs rampant. If we want to be fair, the predominate ethnicity in the world population is actually Pacific Asian. A good note to take is that minority rights only exist in predominantly White areas of the world. Everywhere else there are no minority rights.

I've had two cases where this was an issue. The Karate Kid and Fantastic Four. I would have an issue if Hermione was turned African-European. She is more Asian-Japan than anything. Ron could be African-European, but then there would be the Political Correctness issue about his family being poor and all the White privilege bull at the ministry. Potter can't be African-European either since the whole series would be about a White-Snake-Guy terrorizing a black kid and his family. If Vold was Black then it would upset Political Correctness because it's vilifying African-European people. The feel good crap never works. All it does is make White people look bad no matter how it's handled.

I vote with my money. If I don't like something I don't buy it. Political Correctness be damned and there's nothing the Government can do about it. Now I have to go buy some insurance or face jail time because Liberals wanted a 'free' healthcare system that they will never sign up for but encourage me to do so. It's the first time in U.S. history that the government is forcing the purchase of a good or service. It's all down hill from here.

On a side note, I've always wondered why anime characters look so damn White.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 12, 2016)

If I was going to not watch things that pull  this nonsense, I'd pretty much have to not watch any comic movies or shows, since it seems pretty much all of them get some sort of weird fetish about seeing which characters they can turn from white to black. Seriously, black Jimmy Olson? Black Wally West? Black Johnny Storm (while Sue is still white!?!?) Friggin black NORSE god Heimdall? 

Yet I still watch (well, other than the Fantastic Four reboot, which had all sorts of other warning signs to stay away from that trainwreck) , it's annoying and dumb, but the shows/movies are mostly still good despite PC casting putting race ahead of accuracy to the source material.

Of course, when it goes the other way there's plenty of complaints from the people who say it doesn't matter in cases like I mentioned. Have a white actor play an ancient Egyptian? Oh that's suddenly problematic.



Drak0rex said:


> White Nick Fury > Black Nick Fury



Nick Fury is a special case, as Sam Jackson isn't playing Nick Fury,  he's playing Ultimate Nick Fury, a character literally designed to look like Sam Jackson by the people making the Ultimate comics years before they even started making these Marvel Universe movies.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 12, 2016)

tbb043 said:


> If I was going to not watch things that pull  this nonsense, I'd pretty much have to not watch any comic movies or shows, since it seems pretty much all of them get some sort of weird fetish about seeing which characters they can turn from white to black. Seriously, black Jimmy Olson? Black Wally West? Black Johnny Storm (while Sue is still white!?!?) Friggin black NORSE god Heimdall?


I don't think that's really the same thing though. comics constantly change/reboot characters origin stories anyway. so there's not a whole lot of consistency between them anyway. tv shows, movies and books are generally much more consistent.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 12, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> I don't think that's really the same thing though. comics constantly change/reboot characters origin stories anyway. so there's not a whole lot of consistency between them anyway. tv shows, movies and books are generally much more consistent.



And then they go and "explain" it by creating this convoluted "mutlverse" mess that takes everything we know and ties it in knots. Like making the early Batman comics (the one where he has a gun) and putting into an alternate universe so it's actually a different Batman than the other Batman and then you get a Batman that's actually Robin because Batman died but then he came back and... 

Yeah, trying to make sense out of any of it is like herding cats.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 12, 2016)

Muffins said:


> And then they go and "explain" it by creating this convoluted "mutlverse" mess that takes everything we know and ties it in knots. Like making the early Batman comics (the one where he has a gun) and putting into an alternate universe so it's actually a different Batman than the other Batman and then you get a Batman that's actually Robin because Batman died but then he came back and...
> 
> Yeah, trying to make sense out of any of it is like herding cats.


agreed. that's not to say comics aren't fun. but they're very very messy storywise.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 12, 2016)

This offends me, just like female Ghostbusters, female Thor or black Captain America do. It's shameless pandering, anyone who doesn't see stuff like this as racesploitation or gendersploitation is a complete moron. I agree that we need diversity in media, but there is nothing _inherently interesting_ in changing a character's gender or race. It doesn't provide any additional insight or a different perspective - it's cosmetic. There's absolutely nothing interesting in a character being white, being black, being asian, being a woman or being a man - those are not features of character or personality, they're physical traits. If the whole point of the sudden change is _*just*_ to change that one physical characteristic then it's shameless pandering and it's deplorable - to paraphrase M.L. King, what matters is the content of one's character, not the colour of their skin.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 12, 2016)

cearp said:


> two words.
> 
> black. goku.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2016)

I honestly would just ignore it. 
If Black Panther, one of my favourite comic book heroes, suddenly turned white, I sure as hell would be upset. Same way I wasn't that happy with Johnny turning black. It would remind me of Michael Jackson actually.
Another one of my favourite heroes for example, Spawn, there's a white Spawn in one series and a black Spawn in another, they're different people, different characters.

Now, however, people want every character to be bisexual, to be this, to be that. Some people would probably be happy if their favourite characters could be more identifiable with them. A lot of series manage to pull off awesome characters with any gender and any sexuality, but changing characters once they are already established, is just wrong in my opinion. 

I won't even mention the recent Ghostbusters because well, it doesn't even deserve a comment. z.z


----------



## Muffins (Jan 13, 2016)

Why all the hate for the female ghostbusters? They're a new group, and I don't see what's wrong with it. The script was even penned by Aykroyd and Ramis, and Aykroyd, Potts and Weaver are all coming back.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 13, 2016)

I think the person's acting skill is more important and if they contribute to the character you're going for. Nick Fury was originally white in the comics, but, honestly, I prefer the newer Nick Fury from the movies. I don't think he would be as fun and awesome without Samuel Jackson.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 13, 2016)

TecXero said:


> I think the person's acting skill is more important and if they contribute to the character you're going for. Nick Fury was originally white in the comics, but, honestly, I prefer the newer Nick Fury from the movies. I don't think he would be as fun and awesome without Samuel Jackson.


Don't hassle the Hoff!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 13, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> In the recent event of J.K. Rowling making Hermione as a black character, I would like to read what are the opinions of people here if your favourite character of X franchise was changed to a different race/skin colour?
> 
> As my username indicates "Saiyan" I'm a long time _Dragon Ball_ fan so if Toei Animation, Shueisha or Akira Toriyama had decided to unexpectedly turn Son Goku to a westerner/white or black character I would respectfully quit watching because at that point it just wouldn't be the character I grew up with. I'd also want to add another aspect, when Toei Animation stops having Masako Nozawa voicing the Son family I might stop watch it altogether (she too is what makes Son Goku and the Son family so great). Simply put, don't change what's already established!
> 
> ...



rowling never made her black, she only likes the idea of it. considering she usually described if a character wasn't caucasian, hermione is clearly white. also she never interfered when they cast the white girl so. dont get your panties in a bunch.

son goku is already a white as it gets man. literally eating rice with chopstics is the most asian thing he's everdone. barely a dbz character looks asian.

as for johnny storm. did you stop watching marvel moviescuse of the black nick fury? thought so. the problem with johnny storm is not that they changed his race or not even that they didn't hange the rest of the storm family with him. the problem is that johnny storm was literally always the clichee black guy in white skin. and now they made the one character that always acts all coo and smooth and hip and make him black, turning him into a real clichee.
why not ben or reed? or doom. no, they chose the one that would rile people up the most cause he has a still white sister and is the one that always acts the way white people imagine black people to act.


also, you're comparing entirely different scenarios.
fantastic four is an alternate dimension kind of deal. jhonny wasnt white all his life and then woke up black one day. 
if they started dragonball over with a fresh cast of charaters and the goku one is now serious and dark skinned, just becuse he kept the goku name isn't saying this is THE son goku now. like in zelda. its always a link, but barely ever the same.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TecXero said:


> I think the person's acting skill is more important and if they contribute to the character you're going for. Nick Fury was originally white in the comics, but, honestly, I prefer the newer Nick Fury from the movies. I don't think he would be as fun and awesome without Samuel Jackson.



movie nick fury is just barking orders and disappearing all the time.
where once he was a super spy, he now is that black police captain they made fun off in Last Action Hero.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Issac said:


> Like Crabbe in the movies, he was replaced by a black actor. Those things bother me.



but crabbe wasn't turned black. due to actor problems, the crabbe role was literally writen out and replaced by black slytherin #2.
since they never really called his name i think, some peole assumed he was crabbe now, but he was just another guy who filled an empty seat


----------



## cearp (Jan 13, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> son goku is already a white as it gets man.


yeah i heard goku likes watching seinfeld and listening to jazz, loves drinking coffee and drives a toyota


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 13, 2016)

couldnt care less ... kinda hoping Idris Elba gets the job actually.


----------



## Originality (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm mostly blind to racial descriptions. Whether Hermione is black or white, makes zero difference to me. I like her as a character either way, as an insufferable knowitall. Doesn't matter what she looks like when she's described like that :3


----------



## bkifft (Jan 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Why all the hate for the female ghostbusters? They're a new group, and I don't see what's wrong with it. The script was even penned by Aykroyd and Ramis, and Aykroyd, Potts and Weaver are all coming back.


Are you saying the script was for an all female team while Ramis was still alive? If so, would you happen to have a source for that?


----------



## Muffins (Jan 13, 2016)

bkifft said:


> Are you saying the script was for an all female team while Ramis was still alive? If so, would you happen to have a source for that?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1289401/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_wr#writers


----------



## bkifft (Jan 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1289401/fullcredits?ref_=tt_ov_wr#writers


That only means he worked on Ghostbusters 3 characters, not that they already were all female. For example  http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/arts/bill-murray-to-appear-in-ghostbusters-reboot-1.3185375 makes it seem that  in 2011 the script still used the original cast.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 13, 2016)

The script DOES use the original cast.

Jeez, it's like people don't even read the thread...


----------



## bkifft (Jan 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> The script DOES use the original cast.
> 
> Jeez, it's like people don't even read the thread...


Cast as casted in the main leading roles.
All moot anyways, according to http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/ghostbusters-3-targets-paul-feig-723028 all female happened after Ramis death.

Edit: According to http://www.theguardian.com/film/2009/may/23/ghostbusters-videogame-dan-aykroyd the third movie was planned to be mixed gender team in 2009.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 13, 2016)

Time to block you.

What a worthless waste of my time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Why all the hate for the female ghostbusters? They're a new group, and I don't see what's wrong with it. The script was even penned by Aykroyd and Ramis, and Aykroyd, Potts and Weaver are all coming back.


Let me quote a great thinker here, someone I truly admire.


> Ghostbusters is [a series] about guys using guy magic. When women do magic, they need magic wands, spells and other bullsh*t - guys have to invent a whole [category of] make-believe guy science to justify it. (...) It's a movie about blue-collar garbage men busting ghosts, meaning garbage. (...) They're firemen, except for ghosts. If you replace the cast with women, you lose that blue-collar perspective.


That, and it's just not a property that needs a female perspective anyways - it's by men, for men. I wouldn't watch an Alien remake if Ripley was male - that's another film, it's called Predator. I wouldn't watch Indiana Jones if Indy was a woman - that's Tomb Raider. I wouldn't play Metroid if Samus was male - that's Halo.


> Why won't we make it even more inclusive? Hell, let's make one of them a monkey! Let's make one of them half-ghost, f*ck it, it's just Ghostbusters, right? No, it's Ghostbusters Extreme, and it sucked - nobody remembers it.


When you make changes like this, you lose the connection to the core of the franchise. Not everything has to be "inclusive" - Ghosbusters needs the perspective of pseudo-scientific garbage men because that's the whole point. If you want a movie about women busting ghosts, go ahead, just don't call it Ghostbusters because it's not, just like The Evil Dead wasn't The Evil Dead because it wasn't Bruce Campbell's, it was about a whiny junkie girl. I wouldn't want any female-oriented franchise turned into a male-oriented one, I wouldn't watch Pretty Woman starring Leonardo Di Caprio, why would it possibly work the other way around? It doesn't.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 15, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Let me quote a great thinker here, someone I truly admire.
> That, and it's just not a property that needs a female perspective anyways - it's by men, for men. I wouldn't watch an Alien remake if Ripley was male - that's another film, it's called Predator. I wouldn't watch Indiana Jones if Indy was a woman - that's Tomb Raider. I wouldn't play Metroid if Samus was male - that's Halo.
> 
> When you make changes like this, you lose the connection to the core of the franchise. Not everything has to be "inclusive" - Ghosbusters needs the perspective of pseudo-scientific garbage men because that's the whole point. If you want a movie about women busting ghosts, go ahead, just don't call it Ghostbusters because it's not, just like The Evil Dead wasn't The Evil Dead because it wasn't Bruce Campbell's, it was about a whiny junkie girl. I wouldn't want any female-oriented franchise turned into a male-oriented one, I wouldn't watch Pretty Woman starring Leonardo Di Caprio, why would it possibly work the other way around? It doesn't.


Just wondering who that quote was from.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 15, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Just wondering who that quote was from.


The one and only Dick Masterson, at The Biggest Problem in the Universe. More of a paraphrase than a quote, too, since the argument stretched across several episodes (the exact wording escaped my mind), chiefly these two:

http://thebiggestproblemintheuniverse.com/episode-38/
http://thebiggestproblemintheuniverse.com/episode-39/

Highly recommended podcast.


----------

